
Create a REST API in Minutes with Pyramid and Ramses - mjhea0
https://realpython.com/blog/python/create-a-rest-api-in-minutes-with-pyramid-and-ramses#.VYgTjOgFL8g.hackernews
======
jstoiko
Makes you wanna eat APIs for lunch :)

* This is the link to the github repo for Ramses: [https://github.com/brandicted/ramses](https://github.com/brandicted/ramses)

------
xplorer
I am wondering how do you deal with existing models from an existing project.
From what I understood you're defining models at the raml level.

~~~
jstoiko
You can keep existing models/views from an existing project as long as they're
not defined in RAML. We're planning (soon) on adding the ability to add
resources in your RAML file that would be ignored by Ramses.

This is how Ramses starts: [https://github.com/chrstphrhrt/ramses-
tutorial/blob/master/p...](https://github.com/chrstphrhrt/ramses-
tutorial/blob/master/pizza_factory/pizza_factory/__init__.py#L6)

------
coloranimal
Have not used the product, but I've worked with the core team and they are on
top of their game. Definitely worth checking out.

